# Jobs that provide hands-on training?



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

What type of jobs provide a good career path with real-life hands on training?


----------



## Fight (Sep 12, 2015)

SunFlower2011 said:


> What type of jobs provide a good career path with real-life hands on training?


What do you mean real-life hands on training? Good career paths can generally be found within the health sector for once. At least in my experience. I've never been jobless and can take on extra work if I feel I have the energy for it. And with mild SA I meet many colleagues that are genuinly nice. They care for patients. So I found I connect very nice with them


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

A lot of social care jobs offer training although that isn't for everyone.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Fight said:


> What do you mean real-life hands on training? Good career paths can generally be found within the health sector for once. At least in my experience. I've never been jobless and can take on extra work if I feel I have the energy for it. And with mild SA I meet many colleagues that are genuinly nice. They care for patients. So I found I connect very nice with them


I'm in IT field and it blows. You have to figure it out yourself which is so stupid. And it takes so long to become proficient in a particular area. Other jobs train hands-on like pilots, EMT medics, nurses, videographer, etc. You don't see pilots trying to figure out how to fly a plane on their own. They have someone to guide and show them what to do.

IT on the other-hand is not hands-on.You either figure it out on your own or you sink. Treading waters.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

CloudChaser said:


> A lot of social care jobs offer training although that isn't for everyone.


Can you list out examples of social care jobs?


----------

